# My very first hatch out of an incubator



## Kilbourne9659 (Jan 13, 2013)

This is my first time ever using an incubator and I am very excited to see how it works. My first hatch is Monday and my second is Wensday. Does any one have any tips?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

When you go into "lockdown" leave the lid closed EVEN if you feel the chick "needs help". Let nature do its thing, if the chick is strong it will make it. It sometimes takes 24 or more hours for the chick to come fully out. Also dont worry about feed or water for 3 days, let the chicks stay in to dry off then place them in the brooder with feed and water. Dip the beaks in water to show them where it is. Good luck!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Might try this website: http://dobbins4025.wix.com/chicken-boy#!hatching-and-raising-chicks/c1zuw


----------



## Kilbourne9659 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks I have hatched under a hen before.


----------



## Kilbourne9659 (Jan 13, 2013)

The first one has hatched!!!!!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Kilbourne9659 said:


> View attachment 5886
> 
> 
> The first one has hatched!!!!!!


ok once the 1st one hatches i mark the time down & don't open that bator for a full 48 hours or till every last egg hatches out.


----------



## Kilbourne9659 (Jan 13, 2013)

piglett said:


> ok once the 1st one hatches i mark the time down & don't open that bator for a full 48 hours or till every last egg hatches out.


Ok thanks but I dont know wht time it hatched. I came hone and found it in there


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats ! Just estimate the time, just put down the time you came home. The chicks will be fine for 3 days so being off by a couple hours wont hurt.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Congrats ! Just estimate the time, just put down the time you came home. The chicks will be fine for 3 days so being off by a couple hours wont hurt.


correct that is why i said 48 hours because that way there is still a little extra time left on the clock.
i dip their beaks at or about 48 hours then put down paper towels for the 1st week on the brooder floor. after a week i put down pine shavings.

piglett


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> correct that is why i said 48 hours because that way there is still a little extra time left on the clock.
> i dip their beaks at or about 48 hours then put down paper towels for the 1st week on the brooder floor. after a week i put down pine shavings.
> 
> piglett


I may try the paper towels this time,


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> I may try the paper towels this time,


 they need to learn what to eat & what not to eat
some think the shavings are food so i go the 1st week with the papertowels.


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

How is ur babies? It is always exciting the first hatch. I still get all warm and fuzzy pulling the first babies of the season. Such a miracle of life.

VIVI


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Kilbourne how many hatched out?
can we get an updated pic please?
oh also what state are you in
lots of snow here so the little ones will be waiting a long time before they see green grass


i have 32 fuzzy buts in the bator 
& more still in the bator


piglett


----------



## Kilbourne9659 (Jan 13, 2013)

I had 4 out of 8 hatch and all 4 ate still living. I am in kentucky


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good job. Horray for you!


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

That is to cool. I hope to let a hen or two sit on some eggs some day. My 19 or only 6 weeks old, so just a dream right now.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm hoping for broody too. That's really the only reason I got silkies. I'm not crazy about them but I hear they make great parents.


----------



## chirpy (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh dear I can't see how you can't like silkies! Everything about them is just so , well nevermind just how I feel and you have a right to how you feel. I was also wanting a broody hen to and out of 20 with 2 being silkies and 1 blue cochin I have had no luck. So this means I use the bator when I want babies.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

piglett said:


> they need to learn what to eat & what not to eat
> some think the shavings are food so i go the 1st week with the papertowels.


The paper towels have dye and bleach remnants on it from the manufacturer. "round here we just use a small amount of HAY crumpled up as a base. If they eat any...all they will get are some seeds from it...totally good for them.

My first batch of the season hatched last monday.....9 out of 16 eggs...not bad since this is an experiment...I mixed Black Giants with LegHornes hoping to get large fast growing Meat and Egg birds that tolerate Heat and Cold better than a pure strain.......Next two batches are regular straight runs and the go into the machine this Tuesday.

<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

jn4 said:


> The paper towels have dye and bleach remnants on it from the manufacturer. "round here we just use a small amount of HAY crumpled up as a base. If they eat any...all they will get are some seeds from it...totally good for them.
> 
> My first batch of the season hatched last monday.....9 out of 16 eggs...not bad since this is an experiment...I mixed Black Giants with LegHornes hoping to get large fast growing Meat and Egg birds that tolerate Heat and Cold better than a pure strain.......Next two batches are regular straight runs and the go into the machine this Tuesday.
> 
> <img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


Using hay early on can cultivate disease so I wouldn't suggest it for the first few weeks!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

jn4 said:


> The paper towels have dye and bleach remnants on it from the manufacturer. "round here we just use a small amount of HAY crumpled up as a base. If they eat any...all they will get are some seeds from it...totally good for them.
> 
> My first batch of the season hatched last monday.....9 out of 16 eggs...not bad since this is an experiment...I mixed Black Giants with LegHornes hoping to get large fast growing Meat and Egg birds that tolerate Heat and Cold better than a pure strain.......Next two batches are regular straight runs and the go into the machine this Tuesday.
> 
> <img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


I *LIKE *the "idea" of that particular CROSS *!
*( I'm thinking _similarly _about crossing Black Jersey Giants with my Buff Orpingtons *! *)

_*SORRY...*_I'm _really *NOT *_attempting to "hiJack" this thread. Just making a comment.


Bruce ( ReTIRED)
*P.S. *NO....I'm NOT _giggling. I'm laughing OUT-LOUD _*! Ha-Ha !!!  *


----------

